
New evidence suggests comet or asteroid impact was last straw for dinosaurs - llambda
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/02/130207141444.htm
======
tokenadult
Brian Switek is a science writer who specializes in writing about dinosaurs.
He keeps up with all the professional literature on the subject. His recent
article in Slate, "What Really Killed the Dinosaurs? 'An asteroid 65 million
years ago is no longer enough,"

[http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/animal_fore...](http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/animal_forecast/2013/02/dinosaur_extinction_was_an_asteroid_the_only_cause_of_the_cretaceous_mass.html)

goes into detail about the anomalies in the fossil record of the K/Pg mass
extinction, the issues of dating the asteroid impact, and other likely
contributors to the environmental stress that made many lineages on land and
at sea go extinct at approximately the time when the non-avian dinosaurs went
extinct.

